# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Ấn tượng nhà hàng dưới lòng đất có 1-0-2 - Nhà hàng ở Mỹ

## dungntn

Dưới sườn núi gồ ghề đầy đá của vườn quốc gia Carlsbad Caverns thuộc dãy  núi Guadalupe ở Đông Nam New Mexico (Mỹ) là một kho báu nằm ẩn dưới  lòng đất.


 
Một hệ thống rộng lớn của 118 hang động và cách xa chuỗi hệ thống hàng  trăm mét này vẫn là những hang động và đường hầm mà tất cả được hình  thành từ axit sulfuric đã hòa tan đá vôi xung quanh. Hang lớn nhất trong  hệ thống hang động này được đặt tên là Phòng Lớn. Căn phòng đá vôi tự  nhiên này dài gần 1,2 km, rộng 191 m vào điểm cao nhất là 78 m và bao  gồm một bề mặt sàn 33.210 m2. 



 
Nằm cách xa một góc trong căn Phòng Lớn, ở phần đầu của đường hầm bên  tay trái, nơi được thiết lập những chiếc thang máy đưa du khách từ trung  tâm của cửa ra vào để vào trong hang động, nơi có một quán ăn tự phục  vụ ở độ sâu 229 m dưới lòng đất.


 
Quán ăn dưới lòng đất ra đời vào năm 1928, hai năm trước khi hang động  trở thành vườn quốc gia. Quán ăn ra đời phục vụ nhu cầu ăn uống theo  nghĩa đói khát cho khách du lịch bị kiệt sức sau 6 giờ đi bộ tham quan  cả trong lẫn ngoài căn Phòng Lớn của hang động. Quán ăn tự phục vụ cho thực khách đi bộ đường dài này nổi tiếng với cái tên “Đồi thèm ăn” cũng vì ý nghĩa đó. 


 
Quán ăn dưới lòng đất phục vụ những bữa ăn nhanh như bánh mì, rau  trộn, sữa chua, những món kem trái cây tráng miệng và những thực phẩm ăn  nhẹ khác tiện dụng mà không liên quan gì đến việc nấu nướng trong hang.  Mặc dù trong những năm đầu hoạt động quán không có cấm nấu ăn, nhưng để  bảo vệ môi trường hang động được thanh khiết. Du khách vẫn có thể  thưởng thức và nhâm nhi những thức uống nóng như cà phê hay sô cô la  và  cũng như ăn tại một chiếc đèn lồng thắp sáng cá nhân. 


 
Ngoài ra còn có một cửa hàng đồ lưu niệm tại quán ăn, nơi bạn có  thể mua một chiếc áo thun và một vài mặt hàng nho nhỏ khác. Một trong  những hoạt động phổ biến nhất cho du khách là viết và gửi bưu thiếp từ  dưới lòng đất. Có một hộp thư trong hang động và bạn có thể đóng con dấu  bưu thiếp bằng dòng chữ "Thư được gửi từ độ sâu 229 m dưới lòng đất”. 



 
Quán ăn nhanh và những bữa ăn tự phục vụ là rất tốt và cần thiết  cho thực khách đi bộ đường dài song vấn đề lo ngại là việc thay đổi  triệt để hệ sinh thái trong hang động. Mùi của thức ăn đã thu hút hàng  trăm gấu trúc không bản địa, chồn hôi và mèo ringtail vào hang. Mùi thức  ăn, khói từ chất làm sạch và sự rò rỉ của chất làm lạnh có thể thay đổi  tốc độ canxi cacbonat kết tinh thành hình mới trong hang động. Thêm vào  đó, quán ăn nằm trên đường bay của dơi, ngôi nhà của chúng là ở trong  các hang động nên quán ăn này được cho là vật cản khiến chúng không dám  ra ngoài kiếm ăn vào buối tối hay bay đến chỗ ngủ vào buổi sáng trong  khi đèn trong hang lúc nào cũng hoạt động. 



 
Lo ngại về vấn đề này nên ban quản l‎ý công viên đã cố gắng loại  bỏ quán phục vụ thức ăn nhanh tư nhân sinh lợi được thực hiện vào năm  1993, trong năm đầu tiên của chính quyền Clinton. Nhưng gặp phải sự phản  đối từ các doanh nghiệp địa phương, họ được sự giúp đỡ của các chính  trị gia địa phương - những người mà quan tâm tới lợi nhuận nhiều hơn  việc bảo vệ tài nguyên thiên nhiên. Điều này đã cản trở ban quản l‎ý  công viên nên đến bây giờ quán ăn này vẫn còn hoạt động. 




(Theo 24h)

----------


## dung89

Độc đáo đó

----------


## kohan

Đẹp và độc nhỉ? Bao giờ Việt Nam mình cũng có 1 khu như này nhỉ

----------


## Paradise Nha Trang

Quá độc và lạ

----------

